# Using xbox 360 mic on PC



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it possible top use my generic wired xbox 360 mic on my PC??


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, i do it all the time.

Works fine in games, TeamSpeak, you name it.

You just need to plug it into a 360 controller that is connected to the PC.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, i do it all the time.
> 
> Works fine in games, TeamSpeak, you name it.



HOW!? the pc audio ports are to big compared ot the xbox one. Do you have to get an adapter


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't think there is a peripheral for Xbox Circle that doesn't work on PC.

And yes, adapter.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't think there is a peripheral for Xbox Circle that doesn't work on PC.
> 
> And yes, adapter.



could you link me to that adapter i cant find one, i dont wnat to use the controller


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2011)

Dave edited in that you plug the headset into a controller that is plugged into the PC


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Dave edited in that you plug the headset into a controller that is plugged into the PC



if you do that can you still use the mouse and keyboard for gaming?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 6, 2011)

You are looking for a 2.5mm to 3.5mm female to male adapter. Any major retailer like Wal-mart, K-mart, etc. should sell them near the MP3 players.

I will see if I can find one online real quick though.

You want this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LLEG00/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Dude, go to walmart, you can get mic/headsets for $20 I got a pair with a really good mic, and awesome bass.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> if you do that can you still use the mouse and keyboard for gaming?



yes, my controller is in 24/7


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Dude, go to walmart, you can get mic/headsets for $20 I got a pair with a really good mic, and awesome bass.



i dont like using double ear headsets, i like the single ear to here people talking from it and then game audio from my speakers


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SKAP46/?tag=tec06d-20

I wonder if thatll work with the mic


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SKAP46/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> I wonder if thatll work with the mic



No. you need something to split the connection to both "audio in" and "mic out". Get a wired/wireless 360 controller.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2011)

look lets make this simple....
plug in the 360 controller, then plug in the headset to the controller.
go to audio properties and set it up to allow use of said mic.
Game and enjoy! Why spend money and time, you are wasting both asking instead of just plugging it in and enjoying the fact that you can has voice.


----------



## ctrain (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Dude, go to walmart, you can get mic/headsets for $20 I got a pair with a really good mic, and awesome bass.



If you want to go even cheaper / ghetto, you can plug your headphones into the mic and talk into the speaker


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 7, 2011)

ctrain said:


> If you want to go even cheaper / ghetto, you can plug your headphones into the mic and talk into the speaker



um no


Just buy a wired xbox 360 controller and plug ur mic in. Keyboard and everything works fine. And its a great controller for sports and racing games


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2011)

Just for reference the chat pad wont work in windows which is a shame. The only thing i would say is if your using a mic plugged into a 360 controller it gets bulky to put that down somewhere and use a keyboard and mouse.

I dont think there are adapters for the 360 mic just plug it into the controller.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 22, 2011)

I use this, works great and its cheap

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E3U3YU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------

